# Overige rubrieken > Oproepen >  Gezocht: diabetes type 2 patiënten vanaf 25 jaar (m/v)

## Trimbos Instituut

Beste Forum bezoeker,

Momenteel doet het Trimbos-instituut onderzoek naar de mentale weerbaarheid en het welbevinden van mensen met diabetes type 2.

Ben jij 25 jaar of ouder en heb je al minimaal 1 jaar diabetes type 2? Ga dan naar http://veerkracht.nfonderzoek.nl en vul de vragenlijst in. Het invullen neemt slechts *10 minuten*.

Door mee te doen aan dit onderzoek kun je een belangrijke bijdrage leveren aan het optimaliseren van het interventie aanbod voor diabetespatiënten. *Bovendien maak je kans op één van de vijf boeken Mental fitness die onder de deelnemers worden verloot!*

Voor meer informatie over dit onderzoek kun je contact opnemen met Marion Spijkerman ([email protected]).

Alvast hartelijk bedankt voor het invullen van de vragenlijst!

----------


## Trimbos Instituut

Beste Diabetespatiënt,

Inmiddels hebben verschillende mensen de vragenlijst ingevuld. Hartelijk dank hiervoor! Diegenen die de vragenlijst nog niet ingevuld hebben wil ik vragen dit a.u.b. alsnog te doen. Uw bijdrage is essentieel! Het onderzoek loopt nog tot half juni 2012.

Met vriendelijke groet,

Marion Spijkerman

----------

